

New Twitter Personal Organizer - izak30
http://www.mytwitternotebook.com/

======
garyrichardson
I'm guessing this is an app to help fill the hole left by I Want Sandy?

Izak30, I think the site is broken right now. I never received a message from
the tweetnote bot when I signed up. I logged backed in and it looked like my
account was working.

I tried sending a direct message, which caused a flood of failure messages to
be sent to my twitter account. I also tried submitting a message to the
contact us page, and got an error.

~~~
izak30
Ah! Thanks..I'm not seeing what caused you not to get the message, I ran over
my API limit though.

I reworked the contact page and the direct message thing, so you don't get a
million messages if there is a mistake.

------
brk
This looks pretty cool/handy. I signed up to test it out
(twitter=NotoriousBRK)

I created something similar for personal use a long while back that I could
access from my Palm VII to keep track of all the stuff I can't seem to keep
track of :)

~~~
izak30
Glad you like it!

------
izak30
I've completely changed this, to use the twitter auth API instead of a stupid
Verify scheme. It was too confusing.

